# Best way to feed while on vacation?



## xxbenjamminxx

So I ended up winning the Marlboro trip (for the second time :dancing: ) and am leaving this week for 4 days to go to Montana. I went out and bought these little hockey puck looking feeder that say they will feed for up to 5 days. I was looking at the auto feeders but this is probably the only time I will need it so couldnt justify buying one.

Do you think that these dissolving food block will be sufficient for that time I am gone? What would you do?


----------



## prov356

I'd not feed at all. Fish will be fine for four days. I've not heard good things about some of the feeder blocks.


----------



## LordDracula

I would not feed as well, fish can go weeks without food


----------



## newcichlidiot

Really, going away for 5 days and don't worry about it. C'mon thats too easy. Really?


----------



## AZcichlidfreak

> Really, going away for 5 days and don't worry about it. C'mon thats too easy. Really?


As long as they aren't new fry, it really is that easy. Think about when you have a holding female, she doesn't eat for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

My lfs told me that health wise they would be fine but once a day or two has passed and they get hungry that some of my smaller ones would become a snack. He usually is really good about being an honest and upfront guy, so I dont think he was trying to push any product on me.

Anyone have any issues like this? Come home to less fish than when you left?


----------



## shellies215

I was away on an unplanned trip for two weeks and my fish were fine when I got back. ( Why don't they have a little smiley face behind bars to insert here ? )


----------



## GTZ




----------



## beccam

i have been told that some of the feeding blocks compare to drywall..... they will probably be better off just waiting for you to come home. and think about how much more excited they will be to see you!!!


----------



## Dj823cichild

I let my Oscar go for a week without feed he was fine :thumb:


----------



## Anthraxx8500

lol my gf made me not dispose of unwanted genetics.. (fish i didnt like the look of) little sucker lived in a bucket for easily a month without eatting a thing. did just fine. point is, i think ur fish will be fine well ur off in marlboro country. GL to ya cowboy


----------



## Ralphy The Oscar

I got two automatic feeders from walmart, they were $12 bucks a piece not too bad and they are battery operated. I go on multiple vacations a year so they work well for me. I feel better even knowing they get some food rather than no food.


----------



## AeonzMike

When I go to Cuba I prepare some daily doses in those plastic pill-box with the days of the week written on them. I give my alarm code to someone I trust and tell her to come by my house when she has the time. Warn her to never give more than a daily dose per visit. I'm pretty sure we all know at least one person who can do that for us and the fish. (altho I wouldnt trust anyone else but me dosing the food  )


----------

